# American Idol - Season 13



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

May be old news, but I just read this article today:
http://tv.msn.com/american-idol-season-13/story/preview/

One thing I noticed that I am happy with is the results shows will be just a half-hour (not sure about the finale at this point, I suspect that will be more of an event) rather than bloated, filler-laden crap-fests.

I like all three judges, and am REALLY happy that Randy Jackson won't be on the panel again.

I was growing quite weary of this and didn't even watch several eps at the end of last season, but what I read gives me a little hope that I may actually enjoy this again. We'll see.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yep, we may actually watch it again.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't watched a full episode of this show in years.

I may actually try to sit down and watch this new group/format to see if it's an improvement over the crapfest previous seasons.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> May be old news, but I just read this article today:
> http://tv.msn.com/american-idol-season-13/story/preview/
> 
> One thing I noticed that I am happy with is the results shows will be just a half-hour (not sure about the finale at this point, I suspect that will be more of an event) rather than bloated, filler-laden crap-fests.


I'll believe this when I see it. They were going to do this three years ago, but when most of Fox's new comedies crashed and burned, Fox shuffled its schedule around and kept the results shows at an hour. (New show _Surviving Jack_ is supposed to fill the hour, but if _Enlisted_ does bad on Fridays, Fox may decide to move _Jack_ to Fridays and keep the _Idol_ results show on for an hour.)

Another thing you might notice this year; semi-finalists from last year (and only from last year) are allowed to come back.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think that Harry Connick Jr will add some fun to the panel. I liked Keith last year and while I sometimes could not understand why J-Lo went ga ga over certain artists I never really disliked her.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

So how many shows before they get to the final 12 or whatever it is???
I can't stand all the audition shows where they pick the people with the worst voices to put on TV. That part seems too set up.

I'll pay attention when they get to the actual singers.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm actually thinking of not watching this season.

I have never been a fan of Harry Connick and having him front and center on the judging panel might just be the deciding factor to help get over my singing competition show fatigue.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

_So far_ I am liking Harry.
Example- when he called them out for being overly impressed with runs, as I find melisma for the sake of melisma offensive and tedious. Wrong or right I like that he says what he thinks, and extra points for knowing music theory.

I reserve the right to change my opinion


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> _So far_ I am liking Harry.
> Example- when he called them out for being overly impressed with runs, as I find melisma for the sake of melisma offensive and tedious. Wrong or right I like that he says what he thinks, and extra points for knowing music theory.
> 
> I reserve the right to change my opinion


I liked that point too. He is consistent because he also said he did not like it last season when he was a mentor. I loved that after he called out Jennifer and Keith for cooing about runs and told them to back up the tape that they did so and he was right.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I can say this panel of judges is a huge improvement from last year. I actually enjoyed watching this first episode. What a recovery!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

This review gives me some hope the show will be improved this season:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/...expected-step-toward-being-much-less-terrible


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I think HC will be a good addition. I usually watch all the early auditions but last night I just wasn't feeling it and deleted the show after about 40 minutes. I think I might just wait until the Hollywood auditions before I start watching again.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Maui said:


> I liked that point too. He is consistent because he also said he did not like it last season when he was a mentor. I loved that after he called out Jennifer and Keith for cooing about runs and told them to back up the tape that they did so and he was right.


Forgot to mention- I also loved when he called out the girl for singing a song inappropriate for her age and said he was skeeved out by the lyrics.
How refreshing to see an adult man take a stand on that.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I actually tuned in to AI last night and liked it. I didn't see any drama queen judges and I think that someone in charge decided to not focus on the oddball singers. I hope that trend continues.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Forgot to mention- I also loved when he called out the girl for singing a song inappropriate for her age and said he was skeeved out by the lyrics.
> How refreshing to see an adult man take a stand on that.


:up:


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

TomK said:


> I actually tuned in to AI last night and liked it. I didn't see any drama queen judges and I think that someone in charge decided to not focus on the oddball singers. I hope that trend continues.


JLO is still there.........but hopefully HC will be a positive influence to bring up the level of conversation, and less drama queen crap


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Huge improvement over the last few years. Didn't watch a full episode last year due to Nicki Minaj. This panel is not trying to upstage the contestants which I liked. And they are finally ditching the focus on the truly terrible auditions and showing more "normal" people. You could also tell the editing of the show is different, less manic.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Fahtrim said:


> JLO is still there.........but hopefully HC will be a positive influence to bring up the level of conversation, and less drama queen crap


JLO wasn't there last season - it was Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj who were there, and who aren't back this season.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> JLO wasn't there last season - it was Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj who were there, and who aren't back this season.


I kind of felt that the last season she was there that Jlo had more sway with Randy and Steven. I don't think she'll be able to sway Keith or Harry as much, especially Harry who seems to be someone who will not be swayed from his opinions easily.

It's either going to be really fun to watch him show his disdain for excessive vocal runs or it will get old. I am hoping for the former.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

My impressions from last night were that there were *way* more 15,16,17 year old kids than in years past. I know they are trying to stay/get hip with better song choices so I'm sure younger contestants will help.

And while I was initially skeptical of Harry Connick, who seemed to me to definitely *not* be in the kiddie demographic they want/need, he was affable and fun last night. Not sure if he will be the panacea they seek but who knows.

They really need to follow through on more contemporary songs/mentors and ditch the Motown, Burt Bachrach, Year You were Born, Beatles, Broadway and Judge's choices themes. No one wants to see a 16 year old sing showtunes. Nobody.

If they do that they have a chance. Otherwise, Idol will be yet another snoozefest and will die at the hands of The Voice.

edit: Idol opens to worst ratings ever. Doh !


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Satchel said:


> So how many shows before they get to the final 12 or whatever it is???


My guess is, they announce the final 12 (The Futon Critic says 13 this year) on February 20. Fox has already announced a "special Tuesday episode" for 2/18, and usually Tuesday-Wednesday-Thursday is the final semi-final rounds.

This also allows the show to wait until after the Olympics are over before starting the finalist rounds. (February 19 & 20 are when the ladies' figure skating takes place.)


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Maui said:


> It's either going to be really fun to watch him show his disdain for excessive vocal runs or it will get old. I am hoping for the former.


For me it will be the former because all those excessive runs get on my last nerve. That's why I usually cannot stand to listen to the likes of Christina Aguilera and Mariah Carey. They are both EXTREMELY talented vocalists, but STOP with the vocal gymnastics already!

I hope he gives 'em hell for it.



tem said:


> My impressions from last night were that there were *way* more 15,16,17 year old kids than in years past.


My daughter mentioned that this morning on the drive to school. I hadn't really thought about it until she mentioned it, but you are right.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

TomK said:


> I actually tuned in to AI last night and liked it. I didn't see any drama queen judges and I think that someone in charge decided to not focus on the oddball singers. I hope that trend continues.


I agree! In years past, the main focus of the auditions was on the crappy or joke "singers" who were just there to get their 2 minutes on TV, with just a few of the good singers featured. I hated that crap. I wanted to see more of the good ones that got through and even the mediocre auditions that didn't make it.

Last night was a good sign. I hope it continues.

And as others have said, so far I really like this year's panel of judges.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

going by ew.com's recap the ages of the contestants they showed were (I didn't check to see which ones advanced, I know at least 1 didn't)

17
23
18
20
16
15
17
15
21
24
22
21
20
24
15
22
27
19
17
22
21
19

average: 19.7


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just got done watching night 1...

I was wondering if they had increased their liability insurance that covers (a) injuries to Ryan Secrest and (b) injuries caused by Ryan Secrest. Oh, and less Ryan Secrest was definitely a PLUS in my book!

I know the show is edited, etc., but those three really seem to like each other and enjoy each other's company. What a huge improvement over last season!


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Big improvement.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Who knew that Harry Connick Jr was so hilarious? I was ROFL when he and Keith Urban were doing the "audition".


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Wow, I am amazed just how much more enjoyable it is with Harry Connick Jr on the panel. It seems like the coaches really get along and Harry usually keeps them cracking up but he is honest and direct in his critiques.

His fake audition for Keith last night when J-lo was out of the room was hilarious.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

LOVE the judges this year!!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> JLO wasn't there last season - it was Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj who were there, and who aren't back this season.


JLO was a drama queen tho last time she was on the show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> JLO was a drama queen tho last time she was on the show.


That's only because Steven Tyler was asleep and Randy was oblivious- she was allowed to run rampant.

This year it looks to me like Harry shuts her down and gives Urban the balls to do the same. 
So yay that.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> That's only because Steven Tyler was asleep and Randy was oblivious- she was allowed to run rampant.
> 
> This year it looks to me like Harry shuts her down and gives Urban the balls to do the same.
> So yay that.


Compared to Nikki and Mariah (and even Randy sometimes) I am sure that to Keith J-Lo probably seems tame in comparisom..


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Maui said:


> Compared to Nikki and Mariah (and even Randy sometimes) I am sure that to Keith J-Lo probably seems tame in comparisom..


I hope so. 
I guess he does have experience dealing with high maintenance women.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Here is Harry's audition


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just stated watching the Detroit auditions. So so so much better already in the first 30 minutes. 

I have t watched AI in a few years...I think I'm sucked back in.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

It really is the lack of all the sucky people. I used to think that it was fun to see the sucky people, but this more serious Idol is better. The chemistry between these judges really comes out.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Was J-Lo wearing basically just a flannel shirt for a while there? NTTAWWT

I kept hoping one of the contestants would go in for one of those over the table hugs.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

TomK said:


> I actually tuned in to AI last night and liked it. I didn't see any drama queen judges and I think that someone in charge decided to not focus on the oddball singers. I hope that trend continues.





Fahtrim said:


> JLO is still there.........but hopefully HC will be a positive influence to bring up the level of conversation, and less drama queen crap





BrettStah said:


> JLO wasn't there last season - it was Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj who were there, and who aren't back this season.





Fahtrim said:


> JLO was a drama queen tho last time she was on the show.





Cearbhaill said:


> That's only because Steven Tyler was asleep and Randy was oblivious- she was allowed to run rampant.
> 
> This year it looks to me like Harry shuts her down and gives Urban the balls to do the same.
> So yay that.





Maui said:


> I kind of felt that the last season she was there that Jlo had more sway with Randy and Steven. I don't think she'll be able to sway Keith or Harry as much, especially Harry who seems to be someone who will not be swayed from his opinions easily.
> 
> It's either going to be really fun to watch him show his disdain for excessive vocal runs or it will get old. I am hoping for the former.


So the story we all appear to agree on in different words is, previous years had huge drama queen issues, this year it is looking like and we are hoping that HC and KU will be able to make this a more pleasing adult type judging panel.

 :up:


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> So the story we all appear to agree on in different words is, previous years had huge drama queen issues, this year it is looking like and we are hoping that HC and KU will be able to make this a more pleasing adult type judging panel.
> 
> :up:


I agree. And last year with all the histrionics between the 2 divas,it seemed Keith was stifled but he actually provides what seems like honest certainly constructive feedback.

Very enjoyable panel. I liked Harry mocking JLo's lack of flying commercial airlines. He is very funny and knows his stuff musically.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

And oh yeah, there have been some good singers too.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

rich said:


> And oh yeah, there have been some good singers too.


Yeah, there have been some good ones but nobody has really jumped out as a favorite for me yet.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

rich said:


> And oh yeah, there have been some good singers too.


Ha. I was just thinking how strange it was that there are almost two full pages of posts and no one has mentioned a single singer yet as a standout.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Ha. I was just thinking how strange it was that there are almost two full pages of posts and no one has mentioned a single singer yet as a standout.


I liked Majesty from the Atlanta auditions


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cmgal said:


> I liked Majesty from the Atlanta auditions


Yeah, she was very good


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

This is the first time in several years that I don't find myself just FFing through the majority of opening round auditions. HCJr. makes all the difference in the world. He really understands music theory and has an appreciation for music history, and he's not shy about calling out pretentious crap.

I don't really evaluate the singers until Hollywood, because I don't know that we can really get much from their auditions - it's one thing to have one song you can perform impressively. It's quite another to have the musical and vocal skill to pull of a range of songs and styles - what Harry Chapin called "the range of full color necessary to make it consistently interesting."


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Tiquila? Who names their daughter Tiquila? (and why did they spell it that way??) And her occupation was listed as "funeral home singer". What kind of job is that?? So odd an so many levels for me.

I *am* enjoying this season.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

She mentioned that she sings in her church and works in a funeral home and sings at the services there. I got the impression he main job was working in a funeral home. AI just condensed it all to Funeral Home Singer for some reason. Was kind of odd.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> Tiquila? Who names their daughter Tiquila? (and why did they spell it that way??) And her occupation was listed as "funeral home singer". What kind of job is that?? So odd an so many levels for me. I *am* enjoying this season.


 There was a very young guy right out of high school that worked for my FIL. His even younger girlfriend got pregnant and dropped out of school to get married.

She wanted to name the baby Tequila. I'll never forget her telling me about it and I had to try so hard not to laugh. Thank goodness they changed their mind by the time the baby was born and they wound up naming her Barbra, although that was shortened to Barbie. Not a lot better....lol.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

One of the things that I have found strange is how of the singers bring a guitar in with them but then don't play it. The ones that do play it seems to sound better. I think the kid who's mother traveled with Keith shouldn't have been given a ticket. Same as the one who's father was a singer.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> One of the things that I have found strange is how of the singers bring a guitar in with them but then don't play it. The ones that do play it seems to sound better. I think the kid who's mother traveled with Keith shouldn't have been given a ticket. Same as the one who's father was a singer.


From something I read yesterday, most of the auditioners sing more than one song. They show that sometimes on the air, but we usually only see one of the songs. It's likely the song they sing with the guitar is not shown.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I really liked Jessica Bassett, but both Harry and Keith said no. I usually agree with Harry, but this time I think he got it wrong:






On Ellen's friday show, she put out an open call for Jessica to contact her to be on The Ellen Show.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Balzer said:


> From something I read yesterday, most of the auditioners sing more than one song. They show that sometimes on the air, but we usually only see one of the songs. It's likely the song they sing with the guitar is not shown.


AFAIK, everybody gets just one song in front of the judges. Keep in mind that everybody who gets as far as the judges has to go through two previous rounds of auditions first; the first round is the one in the large stadium (where they show the huge crowd waiting to get in), and the second round is usually two months later.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> AFAIK, everybody gets just one song in front of the judges. Keep in mind that everybody who gets as far as the judges has to go through two previous rounds of auditions first; the first round is the one in the large stadium (where they show the huge crowd waiting to get in), and the second round is usually two months later.


From what I understand, the stages:
1) "Cattle Call" at the stadium. Dozens of scouts for the program listen to people in small groups. Prospective contestants have a few seconds to impress the scouts and get an invitation to the producer audition.
2) Producer audition, weeks later. If the producers are impressed, they're given invitations to the judge auditions, several weeks later (again).
3) Judge auditions, much later and somewhere else.

And yes, the contestants are asked to prepare *2* songs. Whether they actually perform both is variable, however.

I also understand that both the Producer audition and Judge auditions are both taped, allowing them to edit them together as needed, use either for montage segments, or make it appear that a contestant is performing for the judges when they're really performing for the producers.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> From what I understand, the stages:
> 1) "Cattle Call" at the stadium. Dozens of scouts for the program listen to people in small groups. Prospective contestants have a few seconds to impress the scouts and get an invitation to the producer audition.
> 2) Producer audition, weeks later. If the producers are impressed, they're given invitations to the judge auditions, several weeks later (again).
> 3) Judge auditions, much later and somewhere else.
> ...


That helps me understand why some people quit their jobs to audition for Idol. I understand that some people drive long distances to get there, but it seemed a stretch that they'd have to quit. If they have to drive and then wait around, I get it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> From what I understand, the stages:
> 1) "Cattle Call" at the stadium. Dozens of scouts for the program listen to people in small groups. Prospective contestants have a few seconds to impress the scouts and get an invitation to the producer audition.
> 2) Producer audition, weeks later. If the producers are impressed, they're given invitations to the judge auditions, several weeks later (again).
> 3) Judge auditions, much later and somewhere else.
> ...


That's pretty much correct (especially the bit about splicing songs from stage 2 in with judges' reactions from stage 3), except that I'm not sure that stages 2 and 3 are necessarily in different places, and I wouldn't say "much later" - I remember one city having them two weeks apart.



MauriAnne said:


> That helps me understand why some people quit their jobs to audition for Idol. I understand that some people drive long distances to get there, but it seemed a stretch that they'd have to quit. If they have to drive and then wait around, I get it.


They don't stay in the audition city between one stage and the next, but it does mean three round trips, and at least three nights (one per round - more likely two for round 1, since registration and auditions are on different days) in a hotel.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rich said:


> Who knew that Harry Connick Jr was so hilarious?


:up:

I've been watching him since at least 1990. He's got a Chris Isaak kind of thing going, lots of talent matched by lots of personality and a unique, quirky sense of humor. Also he's a pretty straight shooter. He's much beloved locally.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> AFAIK, everybody gets just one song in front of the judges. Keep in mind that everybody who gets as far as the judges has to go through two previous rounds of auditions first; the first round is the one in the large stadium (where they show the huge crowd waiting to get in), and the second round is usually two months later.


Yea, I know there are a lot of auditions prior to the audition in front of the stars. But many of them do get to sing more than one song for the star judges.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The bus gimmick they did last night is the kind of thing they do on AI which just makes me appreciate The Voice even more.....


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

danielhart said:


> The bus gimmick they did last night is the kind of thing they do on AI which just makes me appreciate The Voice even more.....


Also, they have been doing the "the first thing you do when you get to Pasadena Northridge "Hollywood" is to sing for the judges again, who will either put you through to the Group round or send you right home, for years.

The "bus thing" smacks too much of _America's Got Talent_.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

danielhart said:


> The bus gimmick they did last night is the kind of thing they do on AI which just makes me appreciate The Voice even more.....


Yes AI needs spinning chairs just like the Voice.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

danielhart said:


> The bus gimmick they did last night is the kind of thing they do on AI which just makes me appreciate The Voice even more.....


It was just awful television. *They *get off on showing the emotions of the participants. *I *get off on watching & hearing them perform.

And they wonder why their ratings keep going down. I thought the new show runner might get away from this crap - but apparently not.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate the group drama. Some year I think they should just assign groups.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree about the groups. It only serves to manufacture drama where there wouldn't normally be drama. Worst part of the show for me, each and every year.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If you enjoy the show, TV Line does a web series called Reality Check that focuses on singing shows like The Voice and American Idol. (They used to do a show exclusively on Idol called Idology, but that got spun into the Reality Check show.) It features editor Michael Slezak and season 6 contestant Melinda Doolittle. It's quite entertaining and worth watching.

http://tvline.com/tag/Reality-Check/

If you want to watch only the ones that focus on this season's Idol, start with the January 20 episode.

Once it gets to that point, TV Line is also likely to do sit-down interviews with contestants from the show as they depart (or win the show).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did the son of 1st season 3rd place finisher make it to the top 200? Also did the son the Woman that toured with Keith Urban make it?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Both were on the bus that went back to the airport.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The Hollywood group night I think actually serves a purpose on the show I believe as it really puches the contestants and allows them to see who can hopefully handle the pressure of the competition without cracking. Expecting these young kids to have a grasp of harmony and be able to choreograph for themselves seems like a stretch though. 

Of course since they have the live show contestants do stupid group numbers every week maybe it is a way to screen for those who handle it best.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Both were on the bus that went back to the airport.


Thanks.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Agree-the bus trick was rude.

I do appreciate that they are being tougher this year. They aren't giving "second chances" in Hollywood week like they have in years past. They cut a LOT of people right away who they weren't altogether sure of in the audition rounds. If you aren't good, you don't get to stay. Period. At least we may see some real talent shine through...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Pretty underwhelmed by the top 10 girls. 
There are a few in there I like (Majesty, Jena) but they did nothing for me tonight.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

1st show of the season I watched. Is it trying to become American Voice? With the mentors and coaches? Some of them tonight were ok, I really liked the gal with the hat?? And Jena.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

It's Je(a)na!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

late for dinner said:


> It's Je(a)na!


Girl needs to change either the spelling or the pronunciation of that name if mistakes annoy her so badly...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

late for dinner said:


> It's Je(a)na!


I don't know if it was Ryan's voice doing the recap of the names at the end, but even there they said the (Gina) pronunciation of her name. That's going to start annoying ME if the people on the show still can't pronounce it right!

Not thrilled to see 'The Hills Have Eyes' back, but I guess his gig with _The Tonight Show_ is over, so the man's got to eat.

I'm starting to hate the manufactured situations to try to get the audience involved - especially when they are totally meaningless! If we are to believe that Ben and Neeco were truly the last two guys in the running for the 15th and final spot to move on, and the judges copped out to make "America" decide, then don't open the next show saying that only 10 of those 15 will actually be performing, with the judges deciding who it is.

It's almost 'who cares' when the drama plays out at the end of the show over which of the two are part of the 15 because if they truly were competing for the last spot, neither of them should even be performing when the judges whittle it down to ten anyway.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Girl needs to change either the spelling or the pronunciation of that name if mistakes annoy her so badly...


This.

I was so underwhelmed with the women. Part of it was that I only knew 2 of the 10 songs they sang (I guess I am old), the other part is most really didn't bring it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

So how did last night work? Did all 15 girls sing for the judges off camera and then they decided on who would be the top 10? Or did the judges just decide from past performances? I must have missed something FF but didn't really want to go back and watch the first part again.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

brettatk said:


> So how did last night work? Did all 15 girls sing for the judges off camera and then they decided on who would be the top 10? Or did the judges just decide from past performances? I must have missed something FF but didn't really want to go back and watch the first part again.


They said the judges went back and reviewed past performances and decided which ten would be performing and the other five would go home.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> They said the judges went back and reviewed past performances and decided which ten would be performing and the other five would go home.


Thanks for the info. I could have sworn I hear Ryan say something about 13 chairs in the beginning so I guess I assumed that all would perform and 2 would be going home. That kind of sucks for the ones who didn't get called to sing. They could have just picked the Top 20 at the end of Hollywood week. I guess it was still a good experience for the ones who didn't make it. I really can't say I have any favorites so far, nobody has stood out to me.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The title of the episode was "15 girls perform"


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe they also said that they watched the current rehearsals too.

The performances were mostly decidedly underwhelming apart from the couple highlighted. I did like MK as well.

Hope the guys are better otherwise it's going to be a bumpy ride!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

The girls were obviously nervous and not that well prepared, it showed.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

they made a comment about how they (girls) had a limited time to prepare, I wonder what was up with that?

maybe scheduling around Randy and his crew?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Wouldn't Randy waiting around for Idol to call? I doubt he's in a position to have Idol schedule around him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Wouldn't Randy waiting around for Idol to call? I doubt he's in a position to have Idol schedule around him.


He's still got his hands in a lot of pots, plus I wouldn't be surprised if this mentoring gig was part of the deal that included his vacating his judge's seat.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

brettatk said:


> Thanks for the info. I could have sworn I hear Ryan say something about 13 chairs in the beginning so I guess I assumed that all would perform and 2 would be going home.


I assume the 13 chairs refer to the 13 finalists - the top 5 women, the top 5 men, and each judge's wild card.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I was enjoying this season until Randy came back. I think this judging panel is great and I like the young talent. The only thing that could mess it up is too much Dawg and his words of wisdom. 

I like it that AI has an age limit and that this season is skewing even younger than normal. I'm much more of an AI fan than a Voice fan because AI gets the young, raw talent that has the potential to be great (Kelly, Carrie, J-Hud, etc) while the Voice seems to get the older industry rejects who are more polished but got dropped by their labels for a reason.

I hated to see Keri Lynn Roche go home last week and I think she would have done well if she had a shot to go on. Her last performance was a little over the top, but she has a great voice and to me she just needed a little coaching on her performance. (Not from the Dawg, though.)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> I was enjoying this season until Randy came back. I think this judging panel is great and I like the young talent. The only thing that could mess it up is too much Dawg and his words of wisdom.


That's what the FFW button is for.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JFriday said:


> That's what the FFW button is for.


Yeah, I did not watch a single mentoring section.

I really like Harry's honesty so far. I like that he keeps reminding them that he won't be impressed by big notes simply to get applause or vocals runs just for the sake of adding a vocal run. He has a great sense of humor but he is seripous about the music. This is exactly what I kind of expected after he butted heads with the judges last year while he was an mentor.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Harry had told one of the girls that she had picked the wrong song at one of the local auditions. So she goes and sings it again at the live performance last night. He called her on it again and he should have told her she isnt going anyplace if she can't follow good advice. When some one like Harry gives you advice you should follow it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> This.
> 
> I was so underwhelmed with the women. Part of it was that I only knew 2 of the 10 songs they sang (I guess I am old), the other part is most really didn't bring it.


I had the same problem with the songs. I got the impression somewhere that the music would be more current this year--no more Beatles.  I see why they want to do that, but it makes the show less enjoyable for me.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Bravo for Harry. I'm glad he called the girl out on the lyrics of the song she sang, and pointed out whether or not that's what she wanted people to think of her. I completely agree. A snappy hook and catchy melody wrapped around inappropriate lyric is still inappropriate lyric. It's refreshing for a star to point that out.

In other news, I thought they were all terrible. Picking the best last night means nothing if you're forced to pick from that bunch.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So anyone else notice that we are limited to 50 votes per voter per method this year?
That's new.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

... and what the heck is a "super vote" ??


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> ... and what the heck is a "super vote" ??


That's just a way to cast all 50 of your online votes for one contestant with one click.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> So anyone else notice that we are limited to 50 votes per voter per method this year?
> That's new.


Neither my wife nor I have ever voted, but I just don't understand why anyone should have more than one vote regardless of voting method. I understand that would be hard to enforce, but if they can enforce a maximum of 50.......??

Or is it just so Ryan can say: "30 million votes were cast" instead of "half a million votes were cast"?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Did anyone supervote using the app? I'm wondering if I use it if it's going to post something stupid on my FB wall like "Brett just supervoted for XXXXXDX using the AI app". Yes, I know I can remove it afterwards if it did, but would much rather it post nothing at all.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

For the Guys, I like the first two last night the most. A couple of others were good but not great and a lot were forgettable or actually bad.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I really like CJ. They did pick some really bad guys. The gay black chubby kid is horrible, terrible Karaoke and dancing.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I liked a lot of them up until now. I honestly think once they get this far everything is almost too over-produced.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JFriday said:


> I really like CJ. They did pick some really bad guys. The gay black chubby kid is horrible, terrible Karaoke and dancing.


Yeah, he needs to be gone.

I like Caleb's unabashed, full-on rock personality. I am not sure how far it will go but I like it.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It's a shame that all three of the guys that played together during the down times didn't make it. I would have loved to have heard them put together for one of the group numbers.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Man ... very weak crop of girls this year. The only one we remotely liked was the first girl who played the uke.

At least there is no Pia/beauty queen/Celine Wannabe to make me want to rip my eyes out.

Almost all of the guys were way better than the girls. If Caleb can keep the camp to a minimum, he is so much better than them all and should easily make it to the top 4 or 5. We're waiting for him to sing "Paradise By the Dashboard Light" in a duet


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder if they get any help with song selection. It seemed like usually that was the question the pros asked them first thing. That would be the best help you could get, I would think. 

Also, it seems like often they don't listen to the experts--or the one guy listened to Daughtry and the girl instead of Randy--good move there. 

I liked the final 13 better than I thought I would at the beginning of the week--they weeded them out pretty well. Why divide them male and female? It seems like one or the other is always stronger, and good people go home before they mix them.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I liked the kid who did David Gray's "Babylon"

The rest I forgot about.

Such a boring season.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am happy to say I watched the first ten hours of this season in about 40 minutes skipping entirely any back stories and not listening to one word any of the judges had to say. (yay me!).

When the got to the eliminations leading into the Top 30, I remember distinctly thinking WOW they are letting some REALLY great singers go. This top 20 must be amazing.

Then this week happened.
WTF?
THAT is the top 13?
are we being punked?


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

While I don't care for the girls, I love Meatloaf, Ricky Nelson, and Larry the Cable guy.. and I'm going with Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

rondotcom said:


> While I don't care for the girls, I love Meatloaf, Ricky Nelson, and Larry the Cable guy.. and I'm going with Larry the Cable Guy


I can figure out Meatloaf and Larry the Cable guy, but which one is Ricky Nelson?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I can figure out Meatloaf and Larry the Cable guy, but which one is Ricky Nelson?


Sam Wolfe, the shy younger puppy boy guy with the beaming grandfather.

Funny, but the first thing I said about him was "Ricky Nelson!"


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I noticed one of the finalists said, "I get to go on tour!" Unless somebody changed the rules, in years when there are more than 10 finalists, not all of them will get to go on the tour. Back in the days of the "final 12", they made it quite clear that only the top 10 went on the tour, and every year, there was yet still even another online petition calling for all 12 finalists to go on tour (and every year, they were ignored).


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I am happy to say I watched the first ten hours of this season in about 40 minutes skipping entirely any back stories and not listening to one word any of the judges had to say. (yay me!).
> 
> When the got to the eliminations leading into the Top 30, I remember distinctly thinking WOW they are letting some REALLY great singers go. This top 20 must be amazing.
> 
> ...


I'm just getting caught up on AI...this happens to me every season. I see some people I think are great and then they get cut in favor of some who are not so great. I was excited about this season during the auditions but that feeling is long gone.

Seems like there could be a decent show each season - "AI2" - with 10 or so of the rejects. Maybe Randy, Paula and Simon could come back to be the judges. Get Dunkelman to be the host.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm just getting caught up on AI...this happens to me every season. I see some people I think are great and then they get cut in favor of some who are not so great. I was excited about this season during the auditions but that feeling is long gone.
> 
> Seems like there could be a decent show each season - "AI2" - with 10 or so of the rejects. Maybe Randy, Paula and Simon could come back to be the judges. Get Dunkelman to be the host.


Couldn't agree more. However, let's be honest. After the initial round of judging it's the producers who decide who moves on to Hollywood, not the judges. They are looking for "good tv", not great talent.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

ADG said:


> Couldn't agree more. However, let's be honest. After the initial round of judging it's the producers who decide who moves on to Hollywood, not the judges. They are looking for "good tv", not great talent.


Very true, but to me, and I have to think a lot of other people, great talent makes great TV. I can't stand the drama, and for those who like it, there are a zillion shows out there for them.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Very true, but to me, and I have to think a lot of other people, great talent makes great TV. I can't stand the drama, and for those who like it, there are a zillion shows out there for them.


And again I agree completely. We're on the same page.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Um, has Randy replaced Jimmy or something? I thought we were rid of him. 

Right now, Caleb is head and shoulders above the others as far as his performances are concerned.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Maui said:


> Um, has Randy replaced Jimmy or something? I thought we were rid of him.
> 
> Right now, Caleb is head and shoulders above the others as far as his performances are concerned.


That was my reaction to Randy as mentor.

The one I'm liking is Majesty. Caleb reminds me of Jack Black.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> That was my reaction to Randy as mentor.
> 
> The one I'm liking is Majesty. Caleb reminds me of Jack Black.


Majesty is in my top 2 or 3 also.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Randy is like that 25 year old who still hangs around his old high school and sells beer to the students.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I found the little talking head Randy in the lower corner of my screen to be hysterical- it made watching Idol fun.

He was like the whispering golf announcers that no one ever stops what they are doing to listen to- the show just kept going. Or the no name TV station "anchor" trying to get a word in edgewise while covering some local event. They're talking, the network people push them aside and then out of frame and they just keep talking even though no one remotely cares what they are saying. Or folks getting played off an awards show stage and continuing to thank people we never heard of.

Randy _just kept babbling_ right along and no one could hear him or gave two *****s what he had to say, yet he kept talking.

It just struck a very funny nerve with me 

I would stake my life that Randy was given these talking segments purely to get him to vacate a judges chair. He's just too _special_.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Randy is like that 25 year old who still hangs around his old high school and sells beer to the students.


More like the 60 year old hanging out with HS kids DOGG!!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Okay - so this coming week is when my friends and I will first gather to watch the competition together and pick who we think will win. I, once again, have not watched any of the episodes to this point... 

So, y'all tell me, please. Who should I put my money on to win the whole shebang this year? 

I think I have the last two on the TiVo - and will go watch Majesty and Caleb based on Maui's notes above.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Okay - so this coming week is when my friends and I will first gather to watch the competition together and pick who we think will win. I, once again, have not watched any of the episodes to this point...
> 
> So, y'all tell me, please. Who should I put my money on to win the whole shebang this year?
> 
> I think I have the last two on the TiVo - and will go watch Majesty and Caleb based on Maui's notes above.


If I had to put money on someone to win, I would pick:

1. Sam Woolf
2. Alex Preston

They are the closest fit to the type of person who usually wins AI. Either of them could be the next Lee DeWyze. Alex looks like he could be related to Lee DeWyze.

If I had a record label and was picking who I thought could be the biggest star and make me the most money, I would pick:

1. Majesty
2. Emily Piriz
.
.
.
3. C.J. or maybe Dexter. These guys aren't "stars" but they could end up selling more than Sam or Alex.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Seems like there could be a decent show each season - "AI2" - with 10 or so of the rejects.


If you mean rejects prior to reaching the semi-finals, I am convinced that the producers keep some singers back because they feel, "Well, they're Top 20 good right now, but another year of work and they'll be Tour good." Keep in mind that, through Season 11, if you made it to the semi-finals, you couldn't audition for future seasons. (I am still surprised that none of last year's eliminated semi-finalists even made it to the final 30 this year. Then again, only seven of them were eligible, and this assumes that any of them even bothered to try again, or weren't already signed to recording deals.)


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> If you mean rejects prior to reaching the semi-finals, I am convinced that the producers keep some singers back because they feel, "Well, they're Top 20 good right now, but another year of work and they'll be Tour good." Keep in mind that, through Season 11, if you made it to the semi-finals, you couldn't audition for future seasons. (I am still surprised that none of last year's eliminated semi-finalists even made it to the final 30 this year. Then again, only seven of them were eligible, and this assumes that any of them even bothered to try again, or weren't already signed to recording deals.)


In general, I don't think Idol milks the franchise enough (which surprises me). I've always thought an "Idol All-Stars" show would do well. You'd exclude the winners and the people like J-Hud and Daughtry who didn't win but went on to have success (and who wouldn't want to do it, anyway), but anyone else who had been a finalist and had lost their eligibility to be a contestant again could do it. And, like in my other example, bring back Paula and maybe Randy to be judges. Simon wouldn't do it but judges would be easy to find - maybe a past winner like Kelly Clarkson. It would give the contestants another shot at a recording career and would let fans see some of their old favorites again. People would watch that.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> If I had to put money on someone to win, I would pick:
> 
> 1. Sam Woolf
> 2. Alex Preston
> ...


I'll agree with Sam and Alex. Not because I particularly like them but because like you mentioned they are who the AI voters usually go for. Two girls with an outside chance are Majesty and MK, although MK has already been in the bottom 3.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

tivoboyjr said:


> In general, I don't think Idol milks the franchise enough (which surprises me). I've always thought an "Idol All-Stars" show would do well. You'd exclude the winners and the people like J-Hud and Daughtry who didn't win but went on to have success (and who wouldn't want to do it, anyway), but anyone else who had been a finalist and had lost their eligibility to be a contestant again could do it. And, like in my other example, bring back Paula and maybe Randy to be judges. Simon wouldn't do it but judges would be easy to find - maybe a past winner like Kelly Clarkson. It would give the contestants another shot at a recording career and would let fans see some of their old favorites again. People would watch that.


I like this idea, but why would anyone want to bring back Randy and Paula? I love this year's judges (especially Keith) and I'm glad to be rid of the old ones. Randy's ok in his current role, and while Paula was better than last year's women, that's not saying much. I do miss Simon, but I can't seem to get into his new show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I like this idea, but why would anyone want to bring back Randy and Paula? I love this year's judges (especially Keith) and I'm glad to be rid of the old ones. Randy's ok in his current role, and while Paula was better than last year's women, that's not saying much. I do miss Simon, but I can't seem to get into his new show.


It would be a separate show (on during an Idol hiatus) and would need separate judges. Keith/Harry/J-Lo aren't going to do it. I was just going for the nostalgia angle - since the contestants are retreads why not bring back former judges? And Randy will seem to do anything Idol-related. I'm sure the budget would be a lot less then AI, and Paula and Randy would probably work for free at this point. But sure, bring in some new blood. (Trust me, I'm tired of seeing Randy Jackson on Idol, but someone must like him because he's always there.) Howsabout all former contestants as judges? That could be fun. Maybe Kelly Clarkson, Clay Aiken and Kelly Pickler?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

After listening to last years winner last night I dont think she going to go any place. I commented last year that she should have headed to Broadway where she has a better chance of making it big.
I feel sorry for the rock guy because the producers will never let him win. They will pick songs like they did 2 years ago that a rock singer is not interested in singing. Two years ago they had them singing Beatles, Motown and Billy Joel. A rock singer is not going to get into that type of music. The producers want some one who will sell records to the 12 to 18 yr range. So it has to be middle of the road pop.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

tivoboyjr said:


> It would be a separate show (on during an Idol hiatus) and would need separate judges. Keith/Harry/J-Lo aren't going to do it. I was just going for the nostalgia angle - since the contestants are retreads why not bring back former judges? And Randy will seem to do anything Idol-related. I'm sure the budget would be a lot less then AI, and Paula and Randy would probably work for free at this point. But sure, bring in some new blood. (Trust me, I'm tired of seeing Randy Jackson on Idol, but someone must like him because he's always there.) Howsabout all former contestants as judges? That could be fun. Maybe Kelly Clarkson, Clay Aiken and Kelly Pickler?


That does sound like a good idea. Like a summer show. :up:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

SNJpage1 said:


> After listening to last years winner last night I dont think she going to go any place. I commented last year that she should have headed to Broadway where she has a better chance of making it big.


I really liked Candace last year but I was not enamored of that song last night at all.



SNJpage1 said:


> Two years ago they had them singing Beatles, Motown and Billy Joel. A rock singer is not going to get into that type of music.


In defense of the rock guy a couple of years ago (James Durbin) he totally kicked ass on a Carole King song.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> After listening to last years winner last night I dont think she going to go any place. I commented last year that she should have headed to Broadway where she has a better chance of making it big.





Maui said:


> I really liked Candace last year but I was not enamored of that song last night at all.


Last year was one of the rare occasions where the best singer won. Whether she can make it as a pop star remains to be seen. I'd agree that she'd be great on Broadway.



SNJpage1 said:


> I feel sorry for the rock guy because the producers will never let him win. They will pick songs like they did 2 years ago that a rock singer is not interested in singing. Two years ago they had them singing Beatles, Motown and Billy Joel. A rock singer is not going to get into that type of music. The producers want some one who will sell records to the 12 to 18 yr range. So it has to be middle of the road pop.





Maui said:


> In defense of the rock guy a couple of years ago (James Durbin) he totally kicked ass on a Carole King song.


Chris Daughtry laid out the blueprint for what a rock singer (or anyone, really) needs to do: your perform in your style each week, regardless of the theme. Make the songs conform to who you are and how you perform. If you're a metal guy and it's Motown week, you don't try to sing like Smokey Robinson, you turn a Motown song into a metal song. Daughtry did that perfectly, and some others, like David Cook and Adam Lambert, took a similar strategy and were successful. To me, that's how you do it. Win or lose, you've created a great audition tape for who you are as an artist.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the vote info, guys. I'll watch Sam, Alex, and Majesty and pick from those.
I haven't won in years - and it would be kind of fun to take home the pot. If I pick one of those and win, I'll buy y'all a drink.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> That does sound like a good idea. Like a summer show. :up:


And it's the type of show where it could be a one-time thing or if ratings are good they could do a few them. There's a big pool of contestants to draw from.



SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks for the vote info, guys. I'll watch Sam, Alex, and Majesty and pick from those.
> I haven't won in years - and it would be kind of fun to take home the pot. If I pick one of those and win, I'll buy y'all a drink.


Sweet. Good luck!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Howsabout all former contestants as judges? That could be fun. Maybe Kelly Clarkson, Clay Aiken and Kelly Pickler?


They have all been approached and none were interested in being judges on the _real_ Idol, so why do we think they would be interested in a job on a spinoff?

The All Stars Idol idea gets floated around every year- maybe sooner or later it will become reality. It would be interesting to see who they could get to actually show up to compete. In a perfect world it would be fun to see but I feel most of them have moved on.
Competing again would almost be like taking a step backwards in their careers.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> In general, I don't think Idol milks the franchise enough (which surprises me). I've always thought an "Idol All-Stars" show would do well. You'd exclude the winners and the people like J-Hud and Daughtry who didn't win but went on to have success (and who wouldn't want to do it, anyway), but anyone else who had been a finalist and had lost their eligibility to be a contestant again could do it. And, like in my other example, bring back Paula and maybe Randy to be judges. Simon wouldn't do it but judges would be easy to find - maybe a past winner like Kelly Clarkson. It would give the contestants another shot at a recording career and would let fans see some of their old favorites again. People would watch that.


I can see some problems with this.

First, what's the incentive for the singers? You can't offer anything really big as the winners who didn't "make it big" would complain.

Second, do you include semi-finalists? In most seasons, making it to the semi-finals removes your further eligibility as well. (In fact, there are three seasons where getting cut at the last step before the semi-finals - the Season 13 equivalent is "taking the elevator ride" - removed further eligibility as well.)

Third, there's a reason these singers didn't make it big; what makes anyone think that enough fans would be interested to make the show viable?

Fourth, there are already two summer viewer-vote competition series; a third one just makes things more crowded.

Then again, maybe it just needs some tweaking - for example, rather than have a "knockout" competition, have each week be a separate event with different singers; you can even have each week's winners come back for a final to determine an overall winner. With The X Factor not returning, there's room on Fox's fall schedule.

However, if it was up to me, I would go in a different direction - a second competition would be like the first one, but would be open only to singers 29 and older. This seems to me to be the kind of show that might appeal to older people who might still want to watch network TV on Friday and/or Saturday nights, rather than have them be the dumping grounds that they are now.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Has anyone else noticed how bad the sound mixing is ? I can barely hear the band most of the time and you can't hear Randy do his little talking head commentary AT ALL.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

tem said:


> Has anyone else noticed how bad the sound mixing is ? I can barely hear the band most of the time and you can't hear Randy do his little talking head commentary AT ALL.


+1

When my wife comments on it, you *know* something is wrong. However, in our case we usually seem to hear nothing but certain instruments in the band and can' hear the singer. On the last show, it seemed to get somewhat better as the show went on but it still wasn't good. Notice that they were talking about the contestants not being able to hear correctly through their ear monitors as well. I think they must have a new sound guy/girl this year.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> They have all been approached and none were interested in being judges on the _real_ Idol, so why do we think they would be interested in a job on a spinoff?


You may know than I do but that is hard to believe. I saw Kelly Clarkson as a judge on a 4th rate Idol knockoff that probably got canceled right away. Why would she do that and not Idol, if she had the chance to be a judge on Idol? There's big money and exposure in being an AI judge. If you're Beyonce and it's a drop in pay and exposure then you don't do it, but for the people we're talking about, seems like a good move. Kellie Pickler turned down a chance to be a judge on Idol??



That Don Guy said:


> I can see some problems with this.
> 
> First, what's the incentive for the singers? You can't offer anything really big as the winners who didn't "make it big" would complain.
> 
> ...


In terms of the incentive, I don't think you have to offer much. A lot of these people are back to working regular jobs or doing off-off-off Broadway. You'd have former contestants lining up to do it for the exposure and simply for the chance to be on TV again.

I would include anyone who had been a finalist and who could no longer return as a contestant. I might also include some record sales threshold to prevent a Chris Daughtry from coming on and wiping the floor with everybody, but in reality Chris Daughtry isn't going to do it, anyway, so maybe just keep it simple and only exclude winners. (If I'm a producer I care less about making it "fair" and more about ratings, and if Daughtry, J-Hud, Bo Bice, Pickler, Lambert, etc want to be on the show I'm not turning them down.)

I also think there is a bond between AI fans and contestants that you don't see on other shows. So while a show like The Voice could never pull this off, AI could. As for the argument that if they were any good, wouldn't they have already made it, sure that's generally true. But that was true of all of them before they went on AI the first time, too. Maybe they just need another shot. Maybe they are much better now than they were back then.

I'd remove the age limit for All Stars, so someone who had been on in the first few seasons and was way past 29 could compete. Also, I'd consider opening it up so they can play original songs. Maybe if they're in a band, let them play with their bands instead of the house band.

I think it would work. Sure there are some details to work out, but I think a lot of AI fans would watch.

Idol has been losing viewers for a long time now and needs to do something and it seems to me that the "alumni" are one of it' most valuable assets and they are not tapping in to it. Also-rans from 10 years ago are still household names. If I'm in charge of Fox or any of the various legal entities, I'm finding ways to cash in on that.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> You may know than I do but that is hard to believe. I saw Kelly Clarkson as a judge on a 4th rate Idol knockoff that probably got canceled right away. Why would she do that and not Idol, if she had the chance to be a judge on Idol?


Because she is pregnant and in a different place in her life now than she was then.
As are most alumni.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Another mostly disappointing night, IMO.

There were a couple of reasonable performances, but for the most part, it was infinitely miss-able. The only standout (for me) was Caleb, and I'm waiting for the knockout rock ballad that I feel he has in him!

The biggest surprise was Malaya's hair!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Another mostly disappointing night, IMO.
> 
> There were a couple of reasonable performances, but for the most part, it was infinitely miss-able. The only standout (for me) was Caleb, and I'm waiting for the knockout rock ballad that I feel he has in him!
> 
> The biggest surprise was Malaya's hair!


Yeah, it is not everyday you hear somebody sing a Rush song on American Idol and especially an early one like Working Man.

I have to say that I am not that invested in the show this year. There is nobody I really am rooting against. I like Caleb but I really believe someone who sings that much Classic Rock will have an uphill battle to win it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Plus if Caleb does happen to win, do you think he's actually going to be able to sing the music he wants to sing? He'd be better off getting to the final 3 or 4 and not winning IMO.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO Caleb is head and shoulders above the rest who, also in my opinion, are at best mediocre - and some are just awful. 

Love the feedback from Harry Connick. It's intelligent, honest, "technical" without being difficult for average viewers to understand, and best of all - he truly seems to want to help the contestants improve.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

man, a *really* weak crop this year. The only people that don't totally suck are Caleb and Majesty and even she had issues last night.

And I agree w/ what they said about Caleb being one-note. He needs to mix it up a bit. I doubt they could get the rights but Nirvana's "All Apologies" could give him a showcase to sing where he doesn't have to scream. Or do what Candace did last year with "Love Song" by the Cure (tho that was originally an Adele arrangement).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Caleb would be great for Classic Rock Karaoke night but I don't see him as a 2014 Pop Star.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Terrible show last night.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't remember names, but the girl who sang the really high notes (high F sharp, they said) I thought was terrible. I was cringing. I guess I have a bad ear cause the judges loved it.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Caleb would be great for Classic Rock Karaoke night but I don't see him as a 2014 Pop Star.


He seems to me to be a really good bar band singer. He's a better singer than some of the people who will outlast him, but he's definitely not a pop star. And like I mentioned before, I think, he looks like Jack Black. Which doesn't help him get votes from teeny-boppers.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I don't remember names, but the girl who sang the really high notes (high F sharp, they said) I thought was terrible. I was cringing. I guess I have a bad ear cause the judges loved it.


I thought J-Lo was cringing too, but then she said she loved it.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Idol is running true to form. Hot chicks eliminated first.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

tivoboyjr said:


> He seems to me to be a really good bar band singer. He's a better singer than some of the people who will outlast him, but he's definitely not a pop star. And like I mentioned before, I think, he looks like Jack Black. Which doesn't help him get votes from teeny-boppers.


I think he's better than a bar band singer. I can see him getting kind of the offers that Daughtry did to front a band and do well.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

In other AI news, Adam Lambert is to front Queen for the upcoming tour!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> In other AI news, Adam Lambert is to front Queen for the upcoming tour!


And I'm going to three of them!
(so far- these things have a way of escalating )


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Idol is running true to form. Hot chicks eliminated first.


Although the first thing I thought to myself when I heard she was doing one of J-Lo's songs was really, you are sing J-Lo to show off your voice?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Maui said:


> Although the first thing I thought to myself when I heard she was doing one of J-Lo's songs was really, you are sing J-Lo to show off your voice?


I know! These people shoot themselves in the foot sometimes. And the funny thing is, she was one of the better singers. That Hollywood Week song she did with her piano is probably the best thing I've heard on Idol this season.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think he's better than a bar band singer. I can see him getting kind of the offers that Daughtry did to front a band and do well.


Maybe. For his sake, I hope so. But my guess is that he won't come close to Daughtry's success. I think Daughtry was on another level.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

What a very odd season.. This is the least attractive and most country-centric group of finalists I've seen ever. There are some decent singers, but I don't think any of them have the "it" factor. It's a lot of either/or. I fear we may be seeing the wind-down of of what was once my favorite show. From what I'm reading, the ratings are the worst in history... That new App that allows people to vote FIFTY TIMES instantly, also reeks of desperation and is just a _little bit_ dishonest if you ask me&#8230; I always wondered how long it would last. I predict 3 more seasons at the outside.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

bareyb said:


> That new App that allows people to vote FIFTY TIMES instantly,


That pretty much sealed the deal for me that I won't even bother to vote at all anymore. I used to vote 10 times by phone about three times each season, but I'm not even wasting time voting now - not that my votes ever mattered before!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't agree with Randy Jackson often, but I think he was right that the judges, especially Harry who seems to be taking the lead that the others follow, are being *really* hard on the contestants. Not that anything Harry says is incorrect, but if I'm an Idol producer, I'd be concerned that it doesn't make for a good show. The judges constantly trashing the contestants doesn't help the image of the show. I know there's a fine line between Paula/Randy/Ellen/Mariah/Etc going on about how great a mediocre performer is and being Simon/Harry-level honest, but at the same time it's kind of a self-fulfilling prophecy if the judges say these people aren't very good and the audience decides to watch something else because the contestants aren't very good. Simon trashed them but at least he was funny and people watched just for him. Harry is just ripping them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I've been surprised at how tough Harry has been. He had a much gentler (and funnier)way when he has been a guest in the past. He's really tough&#8230; Like you said, almost nobody gets a pass. Half the time the other two don't back him up (or they soften it considerably) so it also kind of makes it look like the judges don't have much of a united front. Makes you wonder who knows what. I definitely think Harry could maybe back off just a tiny bit. Still be honest, but maybe a little kinder about it. He almost seems like he's upset at the contestants for not being good enough. I'm sure the bad ratings aren't helping anyone's feelings about being a judge this season.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Funny- I agree with Harry Connick about 95% of the time. I don't think he's being overly hard on anyone. He is simply being honest with them. He says the things I've been saying for the last several years- of course I was just saying them to the TV so none of the contestants ever heard my feedback.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

If these folks think they're going to make a living in the music business, they're going to run into a lot worse than Harry and should probably heed what he has to say. It may be hard, but it is also, I would guess, quite helpful, too.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> That new App that allows people to vote FIFTY TIMES instantly, also reeks of desperation and is just a _little bit_ dishonest if you ask me&#8230; I always wondered how long it would last. I predict 3 more seasons at the outside.


But voting is limited to 50 votes per method this year for the very first time ever- no more sitting with five phones and everyone in your household enlisted. No more mass text votes that allow savvy voters to vote in the tens of thousands times. 
It really will make the results _more_ fair, not less.



JLucPicard said:


> If these folks think they're going to make a living in the music business, they're going to run into a lot worse than Harry and should probably heed what he has to say. It may be hard, but it is also, I would guess, quite helpful, too.


Yes, this is one the most competitive jobs in the world- this and acting.
But the question is does it make good TV.

I like Harry and usually always agree with him.
But I am almost beginning to think he takes this more seriously than the showrunners- it is, at the end of the day, just a TV show.
I don't think he got that memo.

(Got my Queen+Adam Lambert tickets yesterday, yay!)


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I've been surprised at how tough Harry has been. He had a much gentler (and funnier)way when he has been a guest in the past. He's really tough Like you said, almost nobody gets a pass. Half the time the other two don't back him up (or they soften it considerably) so it also kind of makes it look like the judges don't have much of a united front. Makes you wonder who knows what. I definitely think Harry could maybe back off just a tiny bit. Still be honest, but maybe a little kinder about it. He almost seems like he's upset at the contestants for not being good enough. I'm sure the bad ratings aren't helping anyone's feelings about being a judge this season.


I love this year's judges--the contestants not so much, although they are all talented. I wonder if the theater they are in is giving them trouble with hearing themselves and the band. Is it the same as last year?

Harry made the comment that when he had the job Randy has now, he was very nice and supportive, but now his job is to be critical. I assume that's what he was told when he was hired. You really don't need to hear 3 different people try to find a different way to say how great everyone is. I don't see any reason to have so many judges if that's what they're going to do.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I love this year's judges--the contestants not so much, although they are all talented. *I wonder if the theater they are in is giving them trouble with hearing themselves and the band.* Is it the same as last year?
> 
> Harry made the comment that when he had the job Randy has now, he was very nice and supportive, but now his job is to be critical. I assume that's what he was told when he was hired. You really don't need to hear 3 different people try to find a different way to say how great everyone is. I don't see any reason to have so many judges if that's what they're going to do.


Harry said the "in-ear" monitors may be causing them problems and not to use them. Followed by Randy saying they are the industry standard and they should use them.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Harry said the "in-ear" monitors may be causing them problems and not to use them. Followed by Randy saying they are the industry standard and they should use them.


People always have difficulty learning to use in ear monitors.
There must be a fairly steep learning curve, plus they are prone to all sort of malfunction, especially if the wearer hasn't a clear idea of what they need to ask for.

If the sound guy isn't stellar and the kids don't know what they are doing, then that's a recipe for disaster. Add tossing them straight from the farm into a big venue and the pressure of live TV- it's no wonder they are tanking.

It's a trial by fire in a lot of respects.
Maybe they do need a bit more building up.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

If everyone uses the 50 votes isn't it's technically the same as only voting once for each contestant ?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

tonestert said:


> If everyone uses the 50 votes isn't it's technically the same as only voting once for each contestant ?


But then they can't say at the end,
"Over 100 Million Votes were cast! See, we're still popular!"
"But isn't that only 2 million people actually voting?"
"Shut uuuuup..."


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. It's just a ploy to bump up the number of votes so people won't notice how much the numbers have declined.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. It's just a ploy to bump up the number of votes so people won't notice how much the numbers have declined.


You do realize that using the old method power texters could vote 10K times per _hour_?
That is no longer the case.

IMO this is a far more balanced and fair way to manage voting.
They may end up with more votes, they may end up with less.
But the power texters will no longer control the outcome.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The judges are right to be critical. These kids kind of suck.

On the other hand, the judges picked them.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, another meh episode last night - a yawnfest!

The only shining light (for me), was Caleb. All the others can go home now - especially Pinky, with absolutely zero personality when she sings! She always looks like she's phoning it in!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Caleb and Jena were the highlights last night for me. 

I gotta say that I never, ever thought i would see an episode of Idol where both a Marshall Tucker and Lynyrd Skynyrd song were sung.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I still like CJ.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I still like CJ.


I thought he did a great job with his song choice.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I thought CJ did great last night.

I also thought that Majesty butchered Adele Dazeem's "Let it Go". But the judges weren't harsh on her at all.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought most of them did better last night. Maybe because a lot of the songs were familiar to me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I really thought Malaya (sorry if I butchered that!) did far better last night than she has up to now - I hope it keeps her out of the bottom three tonight.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Is it just me or is the new set messing up the sound and the lighting on the stage? They can't keep the vol level constant when the judges and Ryan are talking and the lights that are mounted in the upper seating area are causing a glare when the camera is pointing to the judges in a wide angle,


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> You do realize that using the old method power texters could vote 10K times per _hour_?
> That is no longer the case.
> 
> IMO this is a far more balanced and fair way to manage voting.
> ...


Why not allow each person to cast ONE vote per contestant? Anything else just seems like they are trying to pump up the volume.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...because that's exactly what they're doing!

Remember, the totals are not just for the viewers, but more importantly, for the advertisers!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

So finally, a guy goes home!

There's no way they were going to use the save on Ben. His 'save' song was horrible.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> So finally, a guy goes home!
> 
> There's no way they were going to use the save on Ben. His 'save' song was horrible.


And apparently, the producers didn't use the "I think we can squeeze an 11th singer onto the tour" "save," either. (Plus, since he was a finalist, he can't come back next season, unless the producers want to change the rules again so that the three non-touring finalists can come back, but I have a feeling that won't happen.)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Another 'interesting' performance show! This crop of finalists, IMO, don't have what it takes to make it big with, maybe the exception of Caleb (as a band frontman, not a solo artist).

For me, the highlights were Caleb and Alex, with the latter giving a rewind and re-listen performance. Caleb was not as good as he has been, but still solid. I think a Gaga song was wrong for him.

Yet another disconnect from Pinky. Although slightly better than before, she still seems like she's going through the motions and has absolutely no soul in her performance.

The biggest bomb was CJ. I commented that it sounds like someone is jabbing broken glass in my ears! ...and Harry's right. It doesn't matter what someone sounds like in rehearsals, it's the performance that counts. I compared that with a figure skater landing a perfect quadruple axel in practice and falling during the competition. They're not going to award them the points based on what they CAN do, but what they DO do!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MK was kind of a mess last night, too. And I have no idea what motivates voters, but her demeanor on the couches for the rest of the show can't help her any, in my opinion.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot about her messing up in the middle of the song. At this stage, there really is no excuse for that - despite JLo saying 'You were good up to that point'.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Caleb was not as good as he has been, but still solid. I think a Gaga song was wrong for him.


I think Keith was spot on when he talked about what was wrong about Caleb's performance- the arrangement was too small. That is a song that builds and the band last night started out small and stayed there.

If there had been more behind him Caleb would have _killed_ that song.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> MK was kind of a mess last night, too. And I have no idea what motivates voters, but her demeanor on the couches for the rest of the show can't help her any, in my opinion.


I noticed her demeanor on the couches as well. She looked like she wanted to be anywhere but there. Miserable is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I noticed her demeanor on the couches as well. She looked like she wanted to be anywhere but there. Miserable is the word that comes to mind.


I saw that as well.

I know they all get media training as part of the Idol experience, plus haven't they ever watched _any_ live television _ever_?
You have to know you could be on camera at any moment and if they see something worth featuring, whether good or bad, they are going to use it.

How hard is it to appear positive and enthusiastic for two hours?
Most of us have to put on a happy face at work every single day in far less enjoyable circumstances and manage it quite well. 
That she did not bother while watching live performances by her Idol buddies speaks volumes to me.

I want to like her for many reasons but it just isn't happening, and that is death for voter determined competitions IMO.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yet another disconnect from Pinky. Although slightly better than before, she still seems like she's going through the motions and has absolutely no soul in her performance.


I really like her--not sure why. I had never heard that song before, but I liked it. :up:


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

She's also not very bright. "Does the cough button make a sound like a cough?"


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

I find it incredibly hard to believe that of all the tens of thousands of hopefuls, THIS is the best America has to offer. Part of the problem is using gender as part of the elimination process. IMO, if the top 13 contestants happen to be all girls, then so be it. At least you'd have the best going against other elite opponents rather than a weaker competitor simply because a certain number of males had to make the cut. That's ludicrous. 

While we're at it, can we ditch the security blankets? How many of those kids are really PLAYING the guitar or piano? 

Finally, and I know this may irritate some people, but I do not believe country artists belong on the show. No one can honestly look me square in the face and tell me that after a nationwide search, Scotty McCreery was the best singing talent they could deliver.....Carrie Underwood I get....she was massively versative, but that other gangly teenager had no business winning a singing competition.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Define 'singing talent'. 

Although I'm not a country music fan, I understand that he's doing very well in that world. He was certainly the best entertainer in his group, which, like this year, is not the strongest.

Real talent will be discovered without a show like this unless, as was the case with Carrie and even Clarkson, it needs to be nurtured and matured. Many of today's artists wouldn't even get a ticket to Hollywood if they auditioned!

Remember, it's NOT a singing competition. It's a reality show and the winner will be someone who not only can sing, but has stage presence and personality, too.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I only watch now for the NASCAR factor. Hoping to see an absolute pileup on turn 2. So far it's just been all fender benders and a few spinouts. These singers are all terrible. At least the quirky guy is interesting and can hit some crazy notes, but so can the top 5 people at a karaoke bar on any given night.

*yawn*

I must say, I do stop ffing to listen to Harry, at least he's trying to be honest and does his best to just not flat out tell them they suck eggs. It's fun to watch him toe that line.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

So how was CJ NOT in the bottom three? I realize that I can only hope for one person to go home each week, but really, how bad do they have to screw up before they lose votes?????

I guess the LBGT community was not impressed with MK this week either!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Idol is indeed a singing competition but they factor in much more than that, which is why the judges talk about looking comfortable on the stage and having stage presence and such. 

That said, this years contestants are really pretty weak. I have little to no hope that I will tune in and get blown away by anyone this year, with the possible exception of Caleb. 

You could really tell that Jlo was pushing to use the save on MK. I have a feeling that Harry is the hold out on some of these. It would have been a wasted save seeing as how often MK has already been in the bottom 3. I am shocked each week to see Majesty in the bottom three, she is a good singer and seems extremely likable.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I was wondering if there would be an uproar over the peanut allergy comment. Evidently enough people must have complained for him to apologize for it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Could someone refresh my memory on the peanut allergy thing? I heard his apology, but I had no idea what he said or why it would be that bad.

And speaking of refreshing my memory, I ff'd through a lot of the fluff leading up to them actually singing on performance night this week, so that could be why I missed it.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't remember exactly what he said, but he was talking about different pranks that were being played on people and he mentioned putting peanuts into socks of Alex (I think it was him?) who is allergic to peanuts. Something like that.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Just me or did it look like JLo cut up her mom jeans for that performance outfit? Didn't look very flattering to me, she looked a bit like a soccer mom of 2 trying REALLY hard to be thuggish and relevant. Didn't work.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> I don't remember exactly what he said, but he was talking about different pranks that were being played on people and he mentioned putting peanuts into socks of Alex (I think it was him?) who is allergic to peanuts. Something like that.


Oh, ya - I do remember that exchange. But WHAT about that required an apology??? People all need to lighten up a little bit!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> Just me or did it look like JLo cut up her mom jeans for that performance outfit? Didn't look very flattering to me, she looked a bit like a soccer mom of 2 trying REALLY hard to be thuggish and relevant. Didn't work.


For me it looked a bit "desperate to be young." 
IMO you can be _very_ sexy at age 45 but you don't do it by dressing like you are 18 
Plus the tights under shorts thing- just no.

And if that's the best song her people can find for her... well, she needs new people.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Is everyone giving up on this show? Obviously, there isn't the interest there used to be!

'I'm with the band' week was a mixed bag for me. I thought CJ was horrible, but the judges praised the heck out of him. I can only think it sounds different in the studio - similar story for Gena - brave, but not good!

Of course Caleb was great and it was nice to hear Dazed and Confused on Idol!!! He wants to be a band front-man and I think he may even be more suited to it that Chris Daughtry was at this point.

Pinky and Dexter need to go.

Majesty? No tears here.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Of course Caleb was great and it was nice to hear Dazed and Confused on Idol!!! He wants to be a band front-man and I think he may even be more suited to it that Chris Daughtry was at this point.
> 
> Majesty? No tears here.


I liked Majesty but she was never going to win. I basically am just tuning in for Caleb and to see what the judges do. Harry is a little unpredictable at times.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LOVED the 30 minute results show 
Wonder if that will happen all season or just selected nights when they want to introduce a new sitcom?

IMO it's an Alex/Caleb/Jena race, although Mayala is my favorite purely because she has a personality. 
I really don't care, though- I haven't been invested in an Idol since Season 8.
I just keep watching because ... I don't know why.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

A complete dumpster fire. Buh-bye Idol.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Anthjo said:


> I find it incredibly hard to believe that of all the tens of thousands of hopefuls, THIS is the best America has to offer.


+ a gazillion

i think i am mostly just keeping myself in the loop at this point because i have 4 tuners that can record

they should start by banishing white guys with guitars


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> LOVED the 30 minute results show
> Wonder if that will happen all season or just selected nights when they want to introduce a new sitcom?


I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be 30 minutes every night until the final - unless Fox decides that the second half-hour was getting better ratings than Surviving Jack and cancels the sitcom.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow. I think we can all agree that this week was a vast improvement for ALL of the singers with one exception - CJ.

I'm not saying all were great, but I think the theme was genius, giving the viewer the chance to compare their audition songs (sung without accompaniment or just their own guitar playing, compared to a Ricky Minor arrangement!), with where they are now.

There were a couple of turkeys in there, like CJ's vocals on his duet (can you say off key!) and that really awkward duet by Sam and Malaya.

I was a little surprised at Harry's comment to Caleb that he needs to do a quieter song. Whilst I agree with him, not on a week where they had no choice in what they sang!

I think Sam, CJ and maybe Malaya make up the bottom three with CJ going home.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I also think CJ will walk the plank tonight, and as far as I'm concerned Dexter can be right behind him. Sadly, I think America loves Dexter and he'll be around for a while. 

I could not *believe* how well Jena sang last night! I haven't really liked her much since they came to Hollywood, but the last couple of weeks she has really improved.

That said, my favorites are still (girl) Jessica and (guy) Caleb.

Speaking of awkward duets...what about Jena and Alex. He was having such a hard time looking her in the eye. Poor guy! I really felt bad for him because you can tell he's kinda shy and I don't think singing a emotional duet with another singer is going to be his forte.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have liked Jena for a while and she did well last night but I think the arrangement by the band overwhelmed and overpowered her quieter version of the song.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Did anyone notice how out of tune the lead guitarist was for CJ's song ? Wow it sounded bad.
I always FF though the duets. Hate them. 
My fav's are Caleb and Alex.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought Pink hair girl did really well on her duet with Caleb. Not everyone could sing next to Caleb and not look bad by comparison, but I thought she held her own. :up:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

A wasted save in my opinion.

They will be kicking themselves if Malaya goes next week. Not that I would car but they seem to love her.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

This show keeps getting worse, and I didn't think it was possible. Saving that guy? Really? His song was so bad at the end we couldn't believe it. Honestly, I've heard better in a karaoke bar on a cruise ship. Seems they're not even trying to have any credibility at this point. We used to watch for the singing, now we ff for the train wrecks.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> This show keeps getting worse, and I didn't think it was possible. Saving that guy? Really? His song was so bad at the end we couldn't believe it. Honestly, I've heard better in a karaoke bar on a cruise ship. Seems they're not even trying to have any credibility at this point. We used to watch for the singing, now we ff for the train wrecks.


Agreed. The problem from their end is that they have to use the save because the show is scheduled for x number of weeks and they had to use it on someone reasonably credible. They certainly can't use it for CJ - he's that bad - come to think of it, why is he still there??? And with only two weeks left for them to use it, what if the person voted off is really awful that week (a VERY likely possibility given the contestants involved, wouldn't you agree  ?).

I try to fast forward through as much as possible, but my wife gets upset. Caught between the proverbial rock(ers) and a hard place


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

ADG said:


> Agreed. The problem from their end is that they have to use the save because the show is scheduled for x number of weeks and they had to use it on someone reasonably credible. They certainly can't use it for CJ - he's that bad - come to think of it, why is he still there??? And with only two weeks left for them to use it, what if the person voted off is really awful that week (a VERY likely possibility given the contestants involved, wouldn't you agree  ?).
> 
> I try to fast forward through as much as possible, but my wife gets upset. Caught between the proverbial rock(ers) and a hard place


Don't they eliminate 2 the week after the save? So it really doesn't matter if they use it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

They did at first, but this week Ryan said something like "from now on one person will be eliminated every week".


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So they basically have to use the save at some point--it's in the schedule. Next week or the week after could have been someone less deserving and they would have had to use it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

That's how it appears to me. If anyone knows otherwise I'm sure we'll hear from them


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Just watched the results show. Not sure if I'm more surprised they used the save, or the confetti that came down when they used it. It was like they declared a winner, rather than just decided not to send someone home.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya, that whole confetti thing was WAY over the top. Immediate 'stop' button push for me at that point. (I know, the show was over anyway, but that was my 'silent protest' moment. )


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> So they basically have to use the save at some point--it's in the schedule. Next week or the week after could have been someone less deserving and they would have had to use it.


They had the same issue last year. Pretty much everybody assumed when they got down to the last week when they could use the save that they would use it as otherwise the show would end a week earlier than Fox had announced, but they didn't use it; it was automatically used the following week.

They used to eliminate two after a save because when the save was introduced, the number of weeks was based on the assumption that the save would not be used, so if it was, two singers had to be eliminated the following week or they would end up with a "final three".


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...and STILL CJ avoids the chop! What's wrong with people's ears?????

All I can think of is that votefortheworst is actually working this year!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> A wasted save in my opinion.
> 
> They will be kicking themselves if Malaya goes next week. Not that I would care but they seem to love her.


Saw that one coming.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, but they didn't seem especially upset.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yeah, but they didn't seem especially upset.


True. Less so than I expected.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yeah, but they didn't seem especially upset.


J-Lo kinda did.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, but she always does when someone gets sent home - nothing unusual there.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Ha. No posts to this thread in the last week. Buh-bye AI.

Next week the red haired chick will be gone. Her snotty attitude at the elimination last night and her contempt for them while the judges tell her she sucks is too much now, America has noticed and they don't like her. Mark my words, she's a goner. It would help if she worked on her facial expressions, her default setting makes it seem like she constantly smells dog crap on her shoe.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean Jessica?

She certainly won't win, but I doubt if she'll be gone next week. Sam and CJ must be on the bye-bye list soon along with her, but I wouldn't bet on what order they go - or even if I'm right, having watched past seasons!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

This is the first season of AI ever where I really don't care who wins. Not that I think any of them are particularly good or bad; I just don't find myself invested in anyone like I usually do. They're all pretty lackluster to me. I'm watching purely because I've always watched.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

David Platt said:


> This is the first season of AI ever where I really don't care who wins. Not that I think any of them are particularly good or bad; I just don't find myself invested in anyone like I usually do. They're all pretty lackluster to me. I'm watching purely because I've always watched.


Same here, but now I do watch more to see the judges try to spin crappy performances into something positive. The angst that Harry deals with every week is interesting, seems to me he's dying to tell some of them to just go home. It's more of who is the best of the ones left at this point, nowhere near the old days of AI where the talent is why you watched and for the most part the top 10 all were good enough to stand on their own.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think CJ seems like an awfully nice guy, but I think he's hit the end of what he can do to compete with the others still on the show.

Lucky for him, Alex really butchered "Always on my Mind", so he will have company in the bottom two.

I think Caleb, Jena and Sam are probably safe. I think Jessica did enough to be able to stay in thanks to CJ and Alex.

I'm guessing CJ goes home, though.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Lol at Keith Urban pontificating about the lyrics to American Woman when he clearly has no clue as to what that song is about. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I kind of liked what Alex did with Always On My Mind but anytime you change up an iconic song such as that one you really risk alienating a lot of listeners. 

I wish they had not switched to the drummer during Calebs first song. I wanted to see the recovery when he lost his mic becuase it certainly impressed the judges.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Loved the Cable Guy call out by Keith. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Caleb struggling to get the mike and then not missing a beat was epic! We had to rewind to see what happened and, as said before, the switch to the drummer hid some of it from the cameras. The judges loved his professionalism and ability to carry on through, though.

Still my favorite.

Won't someone PLEASE put CJ out of our misery!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Maui said:


> I kind of liked what Alex did with Always On My Mind but anytime you change up an iconic song such as that one you really risk alienating a lot of listeners.


There were also a few notes in there that sounded like his voice was cracking. Took me right out of it - along with it being just too much change for me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

At last!

That is all.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Finally!

Seemed like a nice guy, but it was time to go.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like all of them that are left now except for Jenna. I'm not sure why--I know she has an awesome voice. I just can't stand her.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I like all of them that are left now except for Jenna. I'm not sure why--I know she has an awesome voice. I just can't stand her.


you mean Gina!!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...or even Jena!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...or even Jena!


Every time I see Jena and hear them pronounce it Jenna I laugh and think your parents should have thought that one out better before giving you a unusual spelling.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

I cringe every time they refer to Sam as the"teen idol" or "heartthrob". This kid is actually a real musician and clearly just wants to get through the song without having to pander to a bunch of airhead, lovestruck teen girls. Good lord. I know he probably isn't, but what if he was gay? LOL.

I wish for once he would just look at the judges and tell them that he's more interested in his artistry then being the next JOnas Brother or One Direction clone.

I agree with the judges about Alex. Nice guy. Talented, but enough of the "coffeehouse" thing. That's not "idol" material to me...he just screams the guy who plays your local bar/pub. CJ and Dexter lasted way too long and needed to be gone weeks ago. I still find it hard to believe that thousands of people audition and THIS is what they end up with. How is that possible. 

I'll tell you one reason. Gender quotas. Just pick the best singers regardless of their gender.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think that if Sam was in his twenties and had some life experience under his belt he would clean up this season- his voice is just beautiful and clear and spot on. 
It's a shame he auditioned while so green.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Caleb kicked some ass tonight on "Still of The Night". I am not even that big of a fan of the song or Whitesnake but that was a performance. 

I also loved Alex's "Say Something"

Also, what I kind of like about these singers this year is that we are not being forced to listen to Celine Dion/Whitney Houston/Mariah Carey songs every week.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree.

Loved both Alex and Caleb tonight. I thought Sam actually showed weakness in his voice, which is not normally something he does. He usually hits it and his mannerisms annoy me, but tonight he just didn't bring it.

Jessica shouldn't be there, IMO, so I think it's between her and Sam to go home tomorrow.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I agree.
> 
> Loved both Alex and Caleb tonight. I thought Sam actually showed weakness in his voice, which is not normally something he does. He usually hits it and his mannerisms annoy me, but tonight he just didn't bring it.
> 
> Jessica shouldn't be there, IMO, so I think it's between her and Sam to go home tomorrow.


Jessica has a fantastic voice but has crappy stage presence - she always appears so disconnected to the song. The only time she wasn't was when she did her own song.

I'd boot Sam before her.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Clearly the finale will be Caleb and Jena though. JLo anointed Jena a few weeks ago and Caleb anointed himself from day 1.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have to admit that I am a bit surprised how the vote went tonight.

I was ready to call it the most anti-climatic vote elimination show of the season.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I wonder who voted to keep the group together vs sending someone home. I guess those who felt in jeopardy tonight voted to keep the group together. I thought that was a rather blah idea.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I wonder if the producers wanted to keep Sam around for another week and so came up with that lousy idea. It was all very awkward.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The only reason I could think about for them doing something like that was that Caleb wound up with the "he's totally safe, so I'm going to throw my votes to someone else" curse.

I would guess that Caleb and Jena voted no?

Given why I thought they did that, I was relieved when it was actually Sam going home.

Note to producers: Don't do that again.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Tracy said:


> I wonder if the producers wanted to keep Sam around for another week and so came up with that lousy idea. It was all very awkward.


I think they simply find it easier to fill a 2 hour show with 5 instead of 4.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Tracy said:


> I wonder if the producers wanted to keep Sam around for another week and so came up with that lousy idea. It was all very awkward.


Off topic hey Tracy what happened to your GoT game?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

danielhart said:


> I think they simply find it easier to fill a 2 hour show with 5 instead of 4.


You would think that it would be the opposite. With 4, each one can sing 3 songs; 12 songs is just right for a 2-hour show.

Meanwhile, if the producers are so high on Sam, then an elimination would be a good thing, as they can get him started on an album right away. There's nothing in the rules that says that they can't release his songs before anybody else's, including the winner; that's tradition (and common sense, since logically the winner keeps getting the most votes) more than anything else.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder how the votes would have gone if they hadn't been anonymous. All the talk about how close they all are, but assuming it was the 2 who were sure they were safe (it would have been really funny if Caleb or Jena had gone home and they were the 2 votes) they couldn't share the spotlight with Sam or Jess for 1 more week just to be nice to their buddies? 

They obviously didn't think anyone was going home the way they just said "ok, sam, you're gone" in a rush. They didn't really leave time to do it right. 

I wonder if they really didn't have any prior knowledge of what was happening.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Everything on Idol is calculated, so I'm certain they knew exactly what was going to happen - if it wasn't pre-arranged anyway to try to create extra drama.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

danielhart said:


> Off topic hey Tracy what happened to your GoT game?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Nothin'. Not sure if anyone is interested. I could run it now.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Everything on Idol is calculated, so I'm certain they knew exactly what was going to happen - if it wasn't pre-arranged anyway to try to create extra drama.


+1

Idol may be the most scripted "unscripted show" on the air


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Tracy said:


> I wonder if the producers wanted to keep Sam around for another week and so came up with that lousy idea. It was all very awkward.


That is exactly what I was thinking. That stupid BS move was clearly an attempt to save Sam for a second time, at least for another week. I hated it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Aside from trying to keep Sam around for another week, I also think it was a way to avoid showing a "bottom two," which leads me to believe that yet another of their boos (either JENA or Alex) might have received a lower than expected number of votes.
Once someone is in the bottom they are tainted somehow as far as how viewers see them, and TPTB like to avoid that for their favorites. 

They've been running the bus over Jessica for weeks now and often times that will backfire and cause folks to try to save someone, so she may have indeed escaped the bottom. 

I think they want a JENA and Alex finale and are trying to keep Caleb (never been in the bottom yet largely viewed as irrelevant as far as future record sales) from sneaking in, so they would do anything they can to not damage the "cred" of either JENA (who hasn't been in the bottom since Top 12) or Alex (who has never been in the bottom).


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I've said this often and I'll say it again. There are certain people who need to WIN AI to have a future (Jena), and others will succeed on the exposure (Caleb and maybe Alex) alone, like Daughtry.

At the end of the day, while a show like this will help, it's mostly talent that will create success, talent and the right management team.

There are really only a couple of winners that stand out and that's Kelly and Carrie, with Philip possibly coming up behind thanks to some good song choices.

I can see Caleb fronting a band and doing very well, win or not, but I can't see Jena standing out in the crowd on her own.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> There are really only a couple of winners that stand out and that's Kelly and Carrie, with Philip possibly coming up behind thanks to some good song choices.


Don't forget Scotty, who seems to be doing OK in the country world.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Don't forget Scotty, who seems to be doing OK in the country world.


I stopped taking Idol seriously when Scotty won. It's just as absurd as if someone like Fantasia Barrino were to go on "Country Star" (or whatever that AI knockoff was/is) and emerge as the winner.

No disrespect to the country genre, but the show's country contestants (unless we're talking a versatile superstar like Underwood) are such a drag on the show. CJ and Dexter this year have received more of my Tivo fast forwards than at any time in recent memory.....

I think the Idol needs to be a little more well-rounded than Scotty McCreery. I don't want to hear Scotty singing EDM or R&B for instance (which happens to be immensely popular in the mainstream)


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Caleb is just so damn consistent. Great version of Maybe I'm Amazed. I saw that and said to myself that the night was done. Caleb ran away with it. 

Then Jena came on. Her version Can't help Falling In love With You was quite simply, in my humble opinion, mesmerizing. 

I felt bad for Alex having to follow her.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> Caleb is just so damn consistent. Great version of Maybe I'm Amazed. I saw that and said to myself that the night was done. Caleb ran away with it.
> 
> Then Jena came on. Her version Can't help Falling In love With You was quite simply, in my humble opinion, mesmerizing.
> 
> I felt bad for Alex having to follow her.


And then Jennifer Lopez had to ruin the mood with her pathetic over the top fawning.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It's most definitely Caleb's title to lose. He was awesome on all three songs.

Jena did ok on the first two and blew it away with the third and Alex was good on all three (still can't bear to watch him, but he sounds great!).

Jessica is so far out of her depth, she's almost off the radar. It's well and truly time she went home.

I'll stick with my prediction. Jessica goes tonight, Alex next week and Caleb beats Jena in the final, but I reserve the possibility that Jena could take it by a hair.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Incidentally, for the dozen or so of those that are still watching, what an interesting way of announcing that all three judges will be back for season 14 by saying that they're going to the judges' home towns.

I almost expected them to have a leg in Sydney!!!

Ryan said that there will be a 'game-changer' in the audition process. I'm sure the producers got together and said something like "What can we do to breathe life into this terminally ill show?".


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I think it's going to be close tonight between Alex and Jessica. It doesn't really matter though, if it's not tonight it's next week.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> It's most definitely Caleb's title to lose. He was awesome on all three songs.


Explain to me how he will ever be relevant in today's music scene?
They're looking for someone who can sell new music, no?
Or do TPTB think he can singlehandedly bring rock back to radio?
Makes no sense to me.
He's at best a classic rock frontman, and a classic rock _cover band_ frontman to boot.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Explain to me how he will ever be relevant in today's music scene?
> They're looking for someone who can sell new music, no?
> Or do TPTB think he can singlehandedly bring rock back to radio?
> Makes no sense to me.
> He's at best a classic rock frontman, and a classic rock _cover band_ frontman to boot.


The powers that be can try and swing things in one contestants favor but at this point it is in the audiences hand. I am sure they are voting for who they enjoy most and could not care less about the future relevance of the person they are voting for.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> Explain to me how he will ever be relevant in today's music scene?


One word....Daughtry!



Cearbhaill said:


> They're looking for someone who can sell new music, no?


See above.



Cearbhaill said:


> Or do TPTB think he can singlehandedly bring rock back to radio?


See above!


Cearbhaill said:


> Makes no sense to me.
> He's at best a classic rock frontman, and a classic rock _cover band_ frontman to boot.


See above!!

I disagree. I don't listen to county music, but I understand Scotty and Kelly Pickler, among others, are doing very well. There are plenty of 'pop' and 'rock' stations that play his type of music. Just because he's performing covers now doesn't mean that's all he's good for. Pretty much all contestants on this show have more success doing a known song than one of their own and the judges have said as much. He's a performer with a great voice. I'd go to see him (but not on the Idol tour!) and I'd buy his music if it's got the powerhouse voice of his behind it.



Maui said:


> The powers that be can try and swing things in one contestants favor but at this point it is in the audiences hand. I am sure they are voting for who they enjoy most and could not care less about the future relevance of the person they are voting for.


Totally.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> *The powers that be can try and swing things* in one contestants favor but at this point it is in the audiences hand. I am sure they are voting for who they enjoy most and could not care less about the future relevance of the person they are voting for.


I don't often vote for AI anymore but I will probably vote Caleb in the finale as much for the fact that I can't stand Jennifer Lopez's blatant crusades as I will for the fact that he deserves to win.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> One word....Daughtry!
> 
> See above.
> 
> ...


Daughtry sold a whoppy 55,000 albums for his 4th release. His 1st album sold close to 5 million. I guess he didn't save rock.

AI can announce whoever they want to win, vote be damned. They never release voting numbers.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm still watching but I tend to not watch the performance show and just watch the recaps during the elimination episode.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Daughtry sold a whoppy 55,000 albums for his 4th release. His 1st album sold close to 5 million. I guess he didn't save rock.


Okay, I have not listened to anything contemporary in some time but my question is "Does Rock need saving"?

Oh, and a pretty expected outcome last night.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah. Rock is doing very nicely thank you.

I think this is the first season where, by this stage, I'm screaming because the wrong person went home (this was the week that Chris Daughtry was chopped)!

Oh, and I wish I could get 55 people to buy MY album, let alone 55,000!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh, and I wish I could get 55 people to buy MY album, let alone 55,000!


I can't even get 55 of my friends on Facebook to listen to listen to any of my music


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I dont see what people liked about Alex. All the things that Harry says he does by breaking the song down and rebuilding doesnt mean a thing to the general record buying people. His voice always sounded the same to me and there is no way I could go to a concert and watch him standing there like he has to pee really bad.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I'll be surprised if the final is not Caleb and Jena. Their hometowns both helped them with great song choices (even if Jena's was a repeat). Caleb still kicked butt despite his voice issues. But, at least in my opinion Alex's song could not hold a candle to Dazed and Confused and Creep.

I'll give the show credit for one thing though, these three are about as different stylistically as you can get.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe they were all repeats. If I'm not mistaken, Ryan said the producers gave the hometowns two songs that each of the contestants had already performed and they had to choose one of them.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Correct. All repeats from earlier performances.

Still think it's Caleb's to lose. Even with bruised vocal chords, he was better than the other two combined!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Best part of the show was watching Keith leer at J-Lo's boobs. When she had her arms in the air grooving, Keith was clearly getting his jollies on.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Okay. I'm finally caught up. Just in time for the finale. 

Personally I think Caleb is the best performer and I hope he wins. But... as many of you have pointed out, Rockers don't usually fare too well on Idol. Therefore my prediction is that Jena will probably take it. I hope not, but she probably will if things go as they usually do. It would be nice to see a Rocker get it, but I don't think the Idol music machine would know what to do with one. Having said that, Jena is extremely talented and I'd be okay if she won.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

It was also pretty sad to see the previous winners with their 500 episode tributes; seeing them all together on one show made me realize how few of them have done really well since winning Idol. I always *knew* that, but seeing them all on one night really emphasized it for me.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

When Harry asked Caleb what would be on his first album he said it would be all new rock songs and no oldies. I think he really tore things up last night. I dont ever remember a singer destroying a mike before. Did the one guitar player bang his on the flow also?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do they ever give percentages on the vote? I'd be curious whether it's close or not. I would assume last week was close between Alec and Jess, but that he was a distant 3rd this week. I think next week will be close.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> Do they ever give percentages on the vote? I'd be curious whether it's close or not. I would assume last week was close between Alec and Jess, but that he was a distant 3rd this week. I think next week will be close.


Once in a great while they will mention "it was very close" or "only 2% difference" but IIRC they have never disclosed a blowout.

I'm sad that Alex is gone. He was, in my eyes, original and viable as an artist. I have no use for either of the two remaining.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Alex's departure was on the cards way before now, but he, like Caleb, doesn't NEED to win. They both have a future in the music business, whereas Jena will only be known as "American Idol 13 winner" or runner-up.

Ultimately, it's talent that wins and not a title, but it sure gives them a leg up - and just because they're not on TV or on the charts all the time, doesn't mean they're not doing well.

I doubt Clay Aiken would be running for Senate if it wasn't for his time on Idol and following success!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think Alex's departure was on the cards way before now, but he, like Caleb, doesn't NEED to win. They both have a future in the music business, whereas Jena will only be known as "American Idol 13 winner" or runner-up.
> 
> Ultimately, it's talent that wins and not a title, but it sure gives them a leg up - and just because they're not on TV or on the charts all the time, doesn't mean they're not doing well.
> 
> I doubt Clay Aiken would be running for Senate if it wasn't for his time on Idol and following success!


Oh absolutely- the top ten money makers in 2013 from Idol are (in order):
1. Carrie Underwood ($31 million)
2. Kelly Clarkson ($7 million)
3. Phillip Phillips ($5 million, tie)
3. Adam Lambert ($5 million, tie)
5. Daughtry ($4 million)
6. Scotty McCreery ($3 million)
7. Taylor Hicks ($2.5 million)
8. Fantasia Barrino ($1.5 million, tie)
8. Kellie Pickler ($1.5 million, tie)
10. Katharine McPhee ($1 million, tie)


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I had no idea Phillip Phillips, Hicks, or Fantasia were doing that well. The others I've heard of and seen around. I love Scotty--I could see him having a really long career and hitting it bigger as he gets older. I don't really even remember Phillips.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Usually when you get into the finial 4 you will end up with a record deal. Infact some of the 2 and 3rd people have done really big. Same for the other show The Voice.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oh absolutely- the top ten money makers in 2013 from Idol are (in order):
> 1. Carrie Underwood ($31 million)
> 2. Kelly Clarkson ($7 million)
> 3. Phillip Phillips ($5 million, tie)
> ...


I notice Jennifer Hudson is not on that list. I think she's probably doing pretty well in the money department with her Oscar and Grammy wins too.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I notice Jennifer Hudson is not on that list. I think she's probably doing pretty well in the money department with her Oscar and Grammy wins too.


She's actually tied for #10. Click the link...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> She's actually tied for #10. Click the link...


Humph! Well then technically she's top ten too and should have been included in the list by the OP.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I had no idea Phillip Phillips, Hicks, or Fantasia were doing that well. The others I've heard of and seen around. I love Scotty--I could see him having a really long career and hitting it bigger as he gets older. I don't really even remember Phillips.


Phillip Phillips' first album was platinum rated, and both of his singles ("Home" and "Gone Gone Gone") are huge radio hits.

I've heard that Hicks gets all his money from his live appearances, including his Las Vegas residency (apparently so successful they had to move him to a larger theater) and his national "Grease" Broadway tour.

Katharine and Fantasia similarly have gotten part of their earnings from things other than album releases. Katharine from her appearances on TV in "Smash" and others, and Fantasia appeared in two shows on Broadway.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Humph! Well then technically she's top ten too and should have been included in the list by the OP.


My error- completely unintentional C&P mistake.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I doubt Clay Aiken would be running for Senate if it wasn't for his time on Idol and following success!


He's running for a House seat. Hold that thought.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Whatever he's running for (homecoming queen, anyone?), it most likely wouldn't happen if it wasnt for his popularity through Idol.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

So who is going to win this thing? I honestly think it could go either way but I am rooting for Caleb.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Me too, although they were trying to sway the vote toward Jena - or at least it felt like Harry was trying to!).

Should be interesting tonight. I'm not upset with the way it's turned out. I also want Caleb to win, but Jena is the one who needs it more to have a good, successful career - although I think both will do ok.

I did think that Jena's song was better than Caleb's though.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I think Jena would be a lot more marketable and the one I think AI would prefer to win. That said, I think Caleb wins tonight. It really doesn't matter to me who wins though.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just like the idea of someone winning who sang songs from bands like Zepplin, Rush, Journey, The Black Crowes, etc.

I love the fact that there has been a lack of Celine/Whitney/Mariah wannabes this year.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I did think that Jena's song was better than Caleb's though.


I like Caleb way better than Jena, but I did think her song was really good while his was so-so. Do they get to use the songs written for them whether they win or not?

They were doing a promo on local radio today and the guy said one contestant was "Jenna" a waitress from Michigan.  She'd better change the spelling of her name if she wants people to get it right. I don't remember hearing she was a waitress--must be a part time high school job.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I think Idol would like Jena to win too. That way they can have their cake and eat it too. They'll likely sign both artists and Caleb will do just fine without the win. Jena, I'm no so sure... If she doesn't win, I think we probably won't remember her name a year from now. I do think she's talented, but she is kind of derivative with her vocal stylings. Not that she's a clone or anything, but I've heard a lot of other contestants on singing shows attempting the same type of thing. 

Caleb on the other hand, is a no gimmick straight up good singer. He's a great performer too. Got standing O's on almost every show. I would love to see him win the whole thing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Also... was it my imagination or did Jena seem kind of bummed last night? She had the same look that Jessica had just before she got kicked off. Maybe she's not feeling the win? Caleb on the other hand just seems to be enjoying the ride. I think he knows, that no matter what, he's going to be able to make a living doing what he loves.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Quick reminder: the season finale tonight is scheduled to run long by 6 mins. Your season pass should know to record beyond the 2nd hour, but this might conflict with other things if you have a full schedule.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have to chose between Idol and Survivor finales tonight. I'm going Survivor, and I'll get Idol by other means.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

KDeFlane said:


> Quick reminder: the season finale tonight is scheduled to run long by 6 mins. Your season pass should know to record beyond the 2nd hour, but this might conflict with other things if you have a full schedule.


I should pad it. I don't think I have anything else that conflicts.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Maui said:


> I should pad it. I don't think I have anything else that conflicts.


Yeah, in the past I've padded the finale by 15 minutes and still barely caught the end.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Good idea. Logging onto Tivo.com right now to pad my recording because I know I'll forget if I wait until I get home later this evening.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever found out why Harry will not stand after a performance? The other 2 judges do.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MPSAN said:


> Has anyone ever found out why Harry will not stand after a performance? The other 2 judges do.


He doesn't think it's the place of a judge to do that. I agree with him.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> Has anyone ever found out why Harry will not stand after a performance? The other 2 judges do.


Same reason he doesn't applaud. He said early on that he feels that as a judge he should remain completely impartial and he feels that at least for him it would be inappropriate to applaud or stand. Truth be told, I think it's hard to argue with that logic. On the other hand, the word "judge" is used very loosely on AI since they don't really judge anything once the live performance begin, they simply state their opinions and/or advice.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Maui said:


> I just like the idea of someone winning who sang songs from bands like Zepplin, Rush, Journey, The Black Crowes, etc.


I think his problem is every song he sang is from the classic rock genre, classic rock stations don't play new artists.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I had no idea Phillip Phillips, Hicks, or Fantasia were doing that well. The others I've heard of and seen around. I love Scotty--I could see him having a really long career and hitting it bigger as he gets older. I don't really even remember Phillips.


Really? Phillips has two hit songs over the past year or two that have been played to death (though I still like them). The "Home" song is also used in a few commercials.

I'm surprised how little Clarkson has made compared to some of the others on that list. She has at least 5 or 6 hit songs I'm familiar with that still get played occassionally. While everyone on that list below Daughtry don't have one hit song between them that I know of.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh dear God JLo is singing live...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I thought it was a very good finale with a very satisfying outcome.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Maui said:


> I thought it was a very good finale with a very satisfying outcome.


I agree, except for JLo and Ryan singing. I'm not sure which was worse.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

At least Ryan KNOWS he's a bad singer!

When it was announced that Caleb would be singing with Kiss last week, I said at least ONE person can sing in that bunch - and I was right.

Very pleased with the result. After 13 seasons, America agreed with me!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

No surprise that Caleb won last night, I think most people expected that he would. Man, some of those performances last night were really good and some were REALLY bad. You could tell they didn't have time to rehearse. I think Jena will end up doing fine in the long run.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> At least Ryan KNOWS he's a bad singer!
> 
> When it was announced that Caleb would be singing with Kiss last week, I said at least ONE person can sing in that bunch - and I was right.
> 
> Very pleased with the result. After 13 seasons, America agreed with me!


I will say that Paul sounded pretty weak last night. Gene pretty much sounded exactly like Gene always has. He was never a great singer, but I did not really hear a difference in his voice like I did Paul's.

And I gotta say that Keith and Harry seemed liked their inner teenagers came out while watching the band. They seemed so happy.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

MauriAnne said:


> I agree, except for JLo and Ryan singing. I'm not sure which was worse.


Paul Stanley

It still bothers me to see someone other then Peter or Ace in the makeup. But I will say when I say the original lineup during their reunion tour, Ace was at times an average guitar player at best. I know there were substance abuse issues, so at least the band sounds better with this current lineup, but I still think it is wrong for them to wear Ace and Peter's makeup.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Maui said:


> And I gotta say that Keith and Harry seemed liked their inner teenagers came out while watching the band. They seemed so happy.


Harry and Keith are a couple years older then me, I think JLo is about my age. Anyway, as someone who was an adolescent in the 70's there really is an indescribable joy watching Kiss, even if they are not at the top of their game. Something about the makeup and the music transports you back to your youth. I remember listening to their albums, reading about them in magazines, watching them in phantom of the park, etc. And as a kid I was way to young to see them in concert at that point. But even though musically it was not even close to the best live concert I have attended, it way at the top of the list of most memorable and the best times I have had at a concert.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jgickler said:


> Harry and Keith are a couple years older then me, I think JLo is about my age. Anyway, as someone who was an adolescent in the 70's there really is an indescribable joy watching Kiss, even if they are not at the top of their game. Something about the makeup and the music transports you back to your youth. I remember listening to their albums, reading about them in magazines, watching them in phantom of the park, etc. And as a kid I was way to young to see them in concert at that point. But even though musically it was not even close to the best live concert I have attended, it way at the top of the list of most memorable and the best times I have had at a concert.


You don't have to tell me. I was an official member of the Kiss Army and still have my Original Kiss Comic book.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The single most entertaining part of the finale was watching Harry do the 'White Guy Shuffle.' Man, watching him try to dance was hilarious.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> You don't have to tell me. I was an official member of the Kiss Army and still have my Original Kiss Comic book.


I remember watching Kiss and the Phantom of the Park when it first aired on broadcast television...

I was (and still am) a huge Kiss fan... I've been scrobbling to last.fm since 2006, and KISS is my #9 scrobbled group of all time... Quite a statement given that most of my KISS listening happened in the 70s/80s.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

David Platt said:


> The single most entertaining part of the finale was watching Harry do the 'White Guy Shuffle.' Man, watching him try to dance was hilarious.


No, I think that was the judges singing Fleetwood Mac pretending they were on The Voice failing miserably and Harry being painfully off key.

Caleb wins no one cares. Usually this kind of thing I have to watch live to avoid being spoilered but not one mention anywhere the day after.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

J Lo cant sing.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesda said:


> J Lo cant sing.


Aloe Blacc didn't sound right either.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

Jesda said:


> J Lo cant sing.


JLo CAN sing, just not very well. She's competent enough, and...when coupled with her dancing ability and the overall "entertainment value", one can see why she's been able to sustain a career a lot longer than anyone expected.

Personally, I thought her "True Colors" was very passable and quite good (for her)






Madonna can't really sing either and look at the career she's had....


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jennifer is not a great singer. That is true. She was not truly awful on True Colors but her biggest problem was trying to mimic Cyndi Lauper too much.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I was surprised to see that Randy Jackson and Ryan Seacrest are about the same height. He looked much taller to me when he was heavier.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I was surprised to see that Randy Jackson and Ryan Seacrest are about the same height. He looked much taller to me when he was heavier.


I stood next to Randy at an Adam Lambert concert in LA- he seemed tiny to me, not much higher than my shoulder (I'm 5'10").
Of course it didn't help much that he was dressed like a leprechaun.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I stood next to Randy at an Adam Lambert concert in LA- he seemed tiny to me, not much higher than my shoulder (I'm 5'10").
> Of course it didn't help much that he was dressed like a leprechaun.


He claims to be 5' 8" but I think he's fudging a little.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's the early news for Season 14:

First, all three judges, plus Ryan, will be back.

The "you can come back unless you were in the Top 10 or on Tour" rule they introduced in Season 12 is back as well, which means the first three finalists eliminated last season - Kristen O'Connor, Emily Piriz, and Ben Briley - can return if they want (unless, for whatever reason, they sing at any of the Tour shows, or have made any sort of recording deal).

One significant change that almost certainly won't be mentioned on the air; the "first round" auditions will be one day in each city, instead of having to register on one day and then return one or two days later to sing. While this makes it easier on some people, as they don't have to find somewhere to stay in the city or make multiple trips, there is now an increased chance of somebody registering but being turned away without singing because they ran out of time (although there is a rule that says they can take people "out of line" to audition if they run late).


----------

